# My first Fatties (Franken Pig Fattie)



## g wikky (Jan 7, 2014)

My boss from work and friend of many years (Bigr314) introduced me to smoking. And now he has me very addicted to fatties. So without further adieu, the Franken Pig Fattie. 
50/50 blend of ground Italian sausage and ground bratwurst to start as the base. Then layer black forest ham, honey ham, Virginia baked ham and ham off the bone. Cut a whole log of kielbasa lengthwise and lay a strip across the top so it rolls into the middle. Additionally we meant to add pulled pork and forgot. But it's all pork meat, thus the name!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke jenson (Jan 7, 2014)

That looks pretty dang good! I havent tried fatties yet but that makes me want to give it a shot. Good job. Thumbs Up


----------



## g wikky (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you. They were beyond tasty. Going to do it again sometime, except with pulled pork in it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigr314 (Jan 7, 2014)

Pretty awesome Josh.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's quite the pig combo! Nice job! Points for creativity!


----------



## driedstick (Jan 8, 2014)

Dang nab it that looks great very nice job.


----------



## mbogo (Jan 8, 2014)

Thought for a minute that somebody finally put some fire to Al Franken's ass.....  I guy can hope, can't he????????      Hopeless in Minnesota.................


----------



## boykjo (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice fattie...................


----------



## g wikky (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 10, 2014)

Did you cook that wrapped with what look like Saran wrap?

How long did you smoke it and at what temperature?


----------



## sqwib (Jan 10, 2014)

Looks like you got a winner there.
Great job thanks for sharing


----------



## phillip p smith (Jan 11, 2014)

What temperature did you cook it and for how long?


----------



## g wikky (Jan 14, 2014)

225 for 3 hours


----------

